# Mindland jar



## midlandjar (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, I have a jar from the mindland company. It appears that it is from the from some american stock exchange cernomy. It appear that the jar say "limited addition of 3,000"


 Does anyone know anything about this jar? I know NOTHING about jar. The jar is browish in color. Also a date of 1973


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello Kay,

 Welcome to the Forum. I'm confused about your jar, is it Midland, Mindland, or something else again? I'm sure you were probably aiming to post this in the "Jars General discussion" department, but fell a bit short of that goal. Were I you, I'd ask the moderators to move your thread over there. I think you'd get much better response, if this discussion was taking place there.

 Also, pictures of said jar would be helpful, with a description of the embossing, if any.


----------



## midlandjar (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't quite know where to post. 

 I will be more than happy to post a pic if someone can direct on how to.

 The jar is a brownish color.  Limited edition of 3,000

 ON THE FRONT

 Commemorative Bottle American Stock exchange 
 March 6, 1973
 Midland Glass Company Inc,  MIG

 ON THE BACK OF THE JAR

 On this day March 6, 1973
 Midland Stock Commenced trading on the Amex


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2010)

Try https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Uploading-a-Picture/m-4115/tm.htm


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 14, 2010)

Is the "limited edition of 3000" embossed on the jar?  Is it painted on?  You really do need to post a photo.  After you write your reply, look down and click on the little box next to "embed picture in post".  Then, just to the left, click where it says "click here to upload".  That will take you to a browse box and hopefully you can take it from there.  
 The Midland Mason jar was made in clear quarts for the 1975 canning season only.  There was a sample run of pints, but none were offered for sale.  The lids are perhaps the hardest to come by.  Redbook 2176, $8-$10.  There is no "brownish" color listed, nor any commemorative jar listed.  I'd sure like to see the photo.  -Tammy


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's the lid with green painted "Midland"


----------

